# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Splittine

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above. 
__________________


----------



## dipstick1980

*Pounding flounder*

:thumbup:Had a great time with a buddy of mine. We had a blast


----------



## devinsroller

*First Bull Red*

posted in wrong location


----------



## kimsurf

*Pompano Pensacola Beach*

Pompano caught at s-curve on Pensacola beach 10/27/2013:thumbup:


----------



## kimsurf

*Grayson*

Pompano Caught at S~Curve P'cola Beach:thumbup:


----------



## navkingfisher

*another pompano sunday*

East of Portifino rolling surf fun waves and good friends. Falling tide at 1430 hrs.


----------



## Strick

*Spec and Red*

Caught these beast Thursday night


----------



## DwightNight

*Pomps 5/7 Pcola Beach*

3 ladyfish, 1 cat and these beauties. Sandfleas few and far between. Went with peeled shrimp halves w/ sandflea flavor strip. Nothing after 10am...


----------

